# zilla wide wide?



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ive read the skinny / thread on here. is anyone running 30" zilla wide/ wides? ordering in couple days is was just wondering how wides up front would work for the differnt types of riding i do. trails, mud parks , fl swamp and watery sloppy areas. i will be leavng my vfj springs in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had wide/wide Zilla's on my brute, not 30's but... still... 

I loved it. Would do it again for sure.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I had all wide zillas on my brute and worked great was not difficult to steer or anything


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok. wide /wide it is than. just thought having all wides would better distribute the weight evenly. i cant imagine the wide zillas would be any kind of extra strain on the front end compared to the monsters. bike will probably breath a sigh of relief. also there is a set of new 29.5x12 all skinny OUTLAWS on craigslust if anyone is intrested. look under lakeland, FL i think they wanted $600 obo thanks for the insight brothers.


----------

